Ask HN: What are some of the biggest challenges that you face as entrepreneurs? - u07103
======
ganeshkrishnan
Money. Just finished reading an article about how it takes around $250,000 to
launch a startup. Sure the cost to launch a startup has decreased like pg said
but the cost to market it has increased to offset it as the startup space is
getting crowded.

We are growing comfortably but a cash injection would expedite the process.
Talking to VC is futile as it's always a wild goose chase especially outside
of the valley.

~~~
u07103
Thanks! Do you know where are your spending the most?

